
Mozilla expected to extend its Google search deal - qdot76367
https://www.zdnet.com/article/sources-mozilla-expected-to-extend-its-google-search-deal/
======
ENOTTY
The article also contains very interesting tidbits about Mozilla's future
strategy:

> the layoffs were part of a restructuring of its core business, with Mozilla
> moving away from its current role of internet standards steward and
> experimental approach to its product catalog to more commercially-viable
> offerings that generate revenues on their own.

> Mozilla's long-term plan is to build its own revenue streams from
> subscription-based services and reduce its dependence on the Google search
> deal

> Yesterday's layoffs reflect this plan, with Mozilla shuttering its threat
> management security team, software engineers working on Mozilla's
> experimental Servo browser engine, developers curating the Mozilla Developer
> Network portal, and the team behind Firefox's developer tools. Sources have
> described the layoffs as over-staffing in areas the organization was not
> planning to prioritize going forward.

> Work on open standards and protocols will take a backseat to
> commercialization efforts in the short-term, but Mozilla doesn't plan to
> phase out its work in the web development community completely and will most
> likely come back to its role of web custodian once its subscription-based
> services ensure long-term business survivability.

If you contribute to Mozilla with the express purpose of supporting its
advocacy in the development of web standards, now is the time to reconsider
your contributions.

~~~
marichards
I give up with Mozilla, switching to Brave.

~~~
uallo
Because they are less revenue-oriented and more interested in an open Internet
than Mozilla? (They probably are not.) Maybe there are other reasons for your
switch, but the citations you replied to don't explain or even justify that
step at all.

------
Semaphor
Note the update:

> […] however, in a response post-publication, Mozilla confirmed our report
> and provided the following statement:

> "Mozilla's search partnership with Google is ongoing, with Google as the
> default search provider in the Firefox browser in many places around the
> world. We've recently extended the partnership, and the relationship isn't
> changing."

------
uallo
> [...] acquiring new tech ventures that could be seamlessly integrated into
> its product catalog as self-standing revenue-generating streams.

ProtonMail would be a perfect match ideologically and probably also
financially. But I guess they are not up for sale or would be too expensive.

